# New ATI video drivers for Mac Mini



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

actually, it's for all Macs, but i read it on a Mac Mini site! 

http://www.123macmini.com/news/story/348.html 



> ATI has updated their Displays control app. Displays 4.5.5 adds enhancements and bug fixes for the RADEON 9200. 4.5.5 also adds VERSAVISION display rotation for Mac minis running Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger). VERSAVISION allows you to view your desktop the way you want, providing hardware accelerated display rotation and scaling.


download drivers from ATI HERE!


----------



## corinthian (Oct 5, 2004)

MacME said:


> actually, it's for all Macs, but i read it on a Mac Mini site!
> 
> http://www.123macmini.com/news/story/348.html
> 
> ...


Aren't those drivers for people who bought ati cards for their macs? or are they for everyone?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

nope, the ATI Release Note lists OEM products:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/macosx-ati-displays-4-5-5.html 


> * RADEON X850 XT (G5)
> * RADEON 9800 XT (G5)
> * RADEON 9800 Pro (G5)
> * RADEON 9700 Pro (G4 FW)
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just wonderring is the Radeon 9200 in the Mac Mini more powerful than the Radeon Mobility 9200 in the iBook? Might be obvious but just asking anyway.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

The Radeon 9200 in the Mac Mini is underclocked dramatically so as to run with minimal cooling.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Lemme guess.... still no fix for the DVI display issue on the mini?


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

doesn't apple already integrate these things into software update?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

jicon said:


> Lemme guess.... still no fix for the DVI display issue on the mini?


dunno ... what's this mean?



> *Displays 4.5.5 adds enhancements and bug fixes for the RADEON 9200.*


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The update also adds support for the Radeon X850XT to the ATI Displays Panel although it's not noted in the Read Me or update notes. Before, the Radeon X850XT wasn't recognized.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

if nothing else, the VERSAVISION is funky to play with. especially when your 17" WS LCD doesn't actually rotate LOL!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The rotation feature is actually built into the Display system preference in Tiger, so you don't need the ATI Display Panel for that.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

oh really? never noticed. so what benefits if any for updating with these drivers?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

The most important feature of the ATI Displays Control Panel is the OpenGL overrides for Gamers for certain cards - ie. turning on FSAA in games that don't have this option.


----------

